# Check your Nissan Jack



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

I just wanted to share a problem I had with my Frontier the other day. I was on the side of the road trying to get my jack out (mine is located behind a panel behind the driver's seat and is held in by a bolt with a plastic wing nut head) and I could not budge the bolt. I ended up using a pair of vise-grip pliers on it (one of the items in my truck tool-bag), broke both "wings" off of the nut head, but finally got it off. When I looked at the bolt threads, it looked like they had been cross threaded.

Anyway, I just wanted to let ya'll know that you may want to check and see if you can get the jack out while you're still in your driveway rather than being out on the highway.


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

I usually throw away the factory jack, I like to carry one of the small hydraulic types.

My98Front


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up, that's a really good point. I haven't even looked at my jack or my spare since I bought the truck. I need to assemble a lil tool kit liek the one you carry, too. Thanks for the reminders!


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

Good tip. Knock on wood I've never had a flat tire in any vehicle I've ever owned.

Just my luck I'll open the garage door tomorrow morning and find I have a flat tire. hahahahah


----------

